#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Excell version of  Pipe Pressure Loss (aka Pipeflow)

## temr

All,
attached is my contribution to the efforts of the people of this forum.
This small excell programm can culculate viscosy of mixture in the tubing and base on this will culculate 3 pressure losses
1.Friction Loss
2.Fittings Loss
3.Hydrostatic Loss
all this then can be used in schedule VFP tables to control well by BHP or THP
So as this programme is mine so there may be errors so all comments are welcome.
PS all input cells are in yellow


Before use enable macros in your spreadsheet
Regards
temr
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Excell version of  Pipe Pressure Loss (aka Pipeflow)

----------


## peterbouth

hi 
Ican't dowload ur file plz send it in my email peterbouth@yahoo.com

----------


## phyro222

PGLOSS.xlsm??? excel cannot open it. Someone can open it? Help Please.

----------


## temr

> PGLOSS.xlsm??? excel cannot open it. Someone can open it? Help Please.



It is excel 2007 file 
2003 version **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Error found
now should work 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wisdomxuhl

cannot download, pls. check it.
it shows:
'Sorry, there are currently no free download slots available on this server'.

----------


## boltezman

hi 
Ican't dowload ur file plz send it in my email mansoori.mehdi@gmail.com

----------


## Mukesh D

Dear Temr
Both Links are not working 
so can u please upload the link again for the sake of all Forum members
Many Thanks in Advance
Mukesh D

----------


## Mukesh D

Dear Temr
Both Links are not working 
so can u please upload the link again for the sake of all Forum members
Many Thanks in Advance
Mukesh D

----------


## temr

Here to more links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards

----------


## temr

For thouse who downloaded
any comments???????

----------


## smadusuthanan03

thankyoy

----------


## peterbouth

hi
temr

it s a good programme (simple ) i have one why u don't use other units ( psi , ft, ...)


thnk u a lotSee More: Excell version of  Pipe Pressure Loss (aka Pipeflow)

----------


## temr

Hi peterbouth
Firstly becouse in my country we  use metric system
I just can advise you to do following 
you conver your PVT to Metric fill in the table
and you convert your feet to metres for MD and TVD
run culculation and convert losses to psi 
1 bar = 14.5037738 psi 
Regards
temr

----------


## ponpyka

Thank you for your upload but i think it has a password on visual basic

----------


## Rhenrique

Thank you very much temr for sharing with us.

----------


## cborlando24

thank

----------

